

Los Angeles Was Once a Forest of Oil Derricks - sir_kitty
http://southland.gizmodo.com/los-angeles-was-once-a-forest-of-oil-derricks-1469825345/@alissawalker

======
bonemachine
And will be again, by 2019:

    
    
        http://www.empireonline.com/images/uploaded/blade-runner-opening-scene.jpg

